# nu-stock and fleas



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

im thinking about using nu-stock...just wondering if there is any harm if the dog licks the oinment?

also, does anyone know of effective flea preventions? frontline, advantage don't seem to work really for more than 4 days...

does garlic in food work? brewers yeast caps? apple cider vinegar orally and bathed w/ water? anybody ever try Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth on soil and on dogs?

sorry for the list of questions


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

nustock is more for hot spots and mange..

i use apple cider vinager orally in the mornings. 

are you having a serious flea invasion? if frontline and advantage are not working its probably because you have to treat the area also not just the dog.

have you heard of capstar? that will kill the fleas that are currently on your dog.


----------

